# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Adobe Reader

## barbosso

Adobe Reader

Adobe Reader - Популярная программа для просмотра и печати документов формата PDF. Версии 6.x и выше поддерживают проигрывание встроенных в 
документов файлов QuickTime, Macromedia Flash, Real и Windows Media; распечатку документов через беспроводные сети и другие усовершенствования.
Скачать
http://depositfiles.com/files/behtt6m5c

----------

